# the fry is ded all of them...



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

providing a little more info would be helpful!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

CraigStables said:


> providing a little more info would be helpful!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe you should read some of nike's threads on breeding.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Maybe you should read some of nike's threads on breeding.












Thats exactly why it was written.

On another note its very common to loose the first few spawns due to infertile eggs. Your pair will get it right sooner or later.


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

i have e nice pire thet is me first spawn all the eggs are fertiles i have the fry in a10 g tank the water are from the mine tank i give them live Brine shrimp they 9 days old and they are daeing and i read nikes edvais


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

are you making sure your water parameters are correct and that the water is clean? (in your 10gal, of course) be careful in making water changes, because some fry are sensitive to water changes, thats why they die easily even after a few days of survival. but yeah....follow nike's advice.


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

Dont worry my ISRAELI freind!!!
every thing will be o.k!!!
good luck=בהצלחה אחי


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I just started raising large numbers of fry, and the first few were learning experiences. My 25 reds have been on a 2-3 week cycle and have prodouced 
about 10 large spawns so far. I just took out one group of eggs out yesterday,
with one to take out tonight! The main thing I found is live brine shrimp right after
you see no more orange yolk sac. I have sold about 1000 1/2 inch fry to 
surrounding pet stores in the past month, so it might be something to look at. 
My first problems were too big of a tank for the fish to find food, and feeding too
late after they became freee swimming. After that I have soooo many fry it is unbelievable!


----------

